

Ask PG: Can you make a statement on privacy regarding HN servers? - mooneater


======
bdfh42
What?

This is a social bookmarking site - do you mean you have a problem with the
links you have posted? Stand up and be counted my friend!

~~~
discostrings
I think the question is more along the lines of how long IPs are stored for
logged in users, etc.

It's a valid question, especially for a site that seems to respect the privacy
of its users (it doesn't even require an email address to sign up!).

------
suyash
Good question, HN has grown so big and I'm concerned about private data of
members as well.

